# Greasy hair



## Steff (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah weird title but sick of it now I was my hair 3 times a week with decent brand shampoo but it's just getting greasy again itchy etc far to more regular then I want,making me paranoid could it be cause of my work
Any suggestions on better shampoo etc , people who have seen me at meets have seen my thick hair knacks my arms by time I've finished washing it


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm afraid I can't help Steff - I use Sainsbury's basics, about 30p a litre


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'm afraid I can't help Steff - I use Sainsbury's basics, about 30p a litre



You are funny Alan, didn't know sainsburys did owt under a pound these days lol


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 28, 2013)

Hiya...we just use baby shampoo (too lazy to buy different bottles lol). It doesn't irritate my scalp & maybe being more gentle won't over encourage your natural oils as it were?  I know there's lots of specialist shampoos out there but I'm not convinced they do much for the extra money!


----------



## shirl (Jan 28, 2013)

Not sure what to suggest hun, I know fat lot of good huh? Have you worn a hat during cold weather? My hair gets very greasy if I wear one! 

Shirl x


----------



## MeganN (Jan 28, 2013)

Had the same prob steff. It was the type of shampoo

The thick ones coat your hair to much causin irritated skin and grease build up. I now use Pantene aqua light and it does the trick lovely


----------



## Dory (Jan 28, 2013)

Steff I've just bought some Batiste dry shampoo (mine was a volume one as I have very fine thin hair).  I was dubious as I can't use a lot of products due to them weighing my hair down and just making it even worse but I can't recommend it strongly enough it's great.  just spray in, work into roots et voila gone with the grease....


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2013)

Twitchy said:


> Hiya...we just use baby shampoo (too lazy to buy different bottles lol). It doesn't irritate my scalp & maybe being more gentle won't over encourage your natural oils as it were?  I know there's lots of specialist shampoos out there but I'm not convinced they do much for the extra money!


As in johnsons or sumit similier?


shirl said:


> Not sure what to suggest hun, I know fat lot of good huh? Have you worn a hat during cold weather? My hair gets very greasy if I wear one!
> 
> Shirl x


Nooo don't wear hats not the shape face for that huni xx ty for suggestion tho your on the ball 


MeganN said:


> Had the same prob steff. It was the type of shampoo
> 
> The thick ones coat your hair to much causin irritated skin and grease build up. I now use Pantene aqua light and it does the trick lovely


oh right I'm using herbel essence for coloured hair, I've never seen aqua light where do u buy it Megan?


Dory said:


> Steff I've just bought some Batiste dry shampoo (mine was a volume one as I have very fine thin hair).  I was dubious as I can't use a lot of products due to them weighing my hair down and just making it even worse but I can't recommend it strongly enough it's great.  just spray in, work into roots et voila gone with the grease....



So I would just use that on its own?

My hair is at the opposite end of scale to yours thick and heavy


----------



## robofski (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't have enough hair for it to be an issue


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Steff, manufacturers sometimes change the formulation without telling you.  Have a go swapping to Simple (or an own brand equivalent) for a while.  Don't bother about a special 'greasy hair' label, effectively they're all detergent based anyway.  

Simple doesn't give you that fresh 'just washed' smell, which is just added perfume.  You can replicate that by spraying your hairbrush with a nice body spray before brushing into dry hair.  That way the perfume doesn't get on your scalp to irritate it.

Good luck!

By the way, I'm with Alan on the cheapo brand front - but my daughter has terrible trouble with shampoo and any other product containing the preservative sodium benzoate.


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Hi Steff, manufacturers sometimes change the formulation without telling you.  Have a go swapping to Simple (or an own brand equivalent) for a while.  Don't bother about a special 'greasy hair' label, effectively they're all detergent based anyway.
> 
> Simple doesn't give you that fresh 'just washed' smell, which is just added perfume.  You can replicate that by spraying your hairbrush with a nice body spray before brushing into dry hair.  That way the perfume doesn't get on your scalp to irritate it.
> 
> ...



Ahh sounds good, reckon that's where I'm going wrong looking for the most expensive brands, I'll give your suggestions a go 


Rob sorry if I've brought up a hair-raising subject


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 28, 2013)

And here's a moneysaving tip if you don't want to waste the stockpile of unusable shampoo... use it to refill your handwash soap pump.


----------



## Sarz (Jan 28, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yeah weird title but sick of it now I was my hair 3 times a week with decent brand shampoo but it's just getting greasy again itchy etc far to more regular then I want,making me paranoid could it be cause of my work
> Any suggestions on better shampoo etc , people who have seen me at meets have seen my thick hair knacks my arms by time I've finished washing it



I used to get greasy hair really quickly too; no matter what shampoo and conditioner i used. . Until someone once suggested that when using the conditioner , don't apply that much and focus on rubbing it mainly   the ends of the hair and not the scalp. Seemed to do the trick with me.
But hope you find something that works for you


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 28, 2013)

I find that it helps to rotate brand every 3 or so months.


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm 16, and always have had greasy hair, I find that changing brand of shampoo often and not using conditioner too often (I only use it a couple times a month) helps a lot, and I use Vosene every couple of weeks to thoroughly clean any build up


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 29, 2013)

As it happens, I rarely bother with conditioner.


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 29, 2013)

Hiya, mainly johnson's as that's what I got when the kids were little & it's stuck as a habit.  I tend to buy a few bottles when it's on offer. They also do a tangle free varient which is quite good too. I don't tend to bother with conditioner as it make my hair feel greasy too quickly.


----------



## MeganN (Jan 29, 2013)

I get the aqua light from tesco. The bottles are big and so last a long time. Just buy them when they are on offer!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2013)

Have you tried putting shampoo on your hair before you make it wet? Because I sometimes get a dry scalp I put oil on my head and the best way of breaking down the oil when I am ready to wash it is to put the shampoo on first and give it a good massage, then rinse it off and wash again. That might help. Also is your shampoo one with a conditioner already in it? It might help to swap to a shampoo without the conditioner for a while.


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2013)

Cheers twitchy and Megan

All of u that replied cheers got to work my way through suggestions now lol


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope you find something that helps. Do you ever use a hairdresser for antything? They may have some ideas...


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2013)

*Update*

So, since this thread washed hair first used baby shampoo wasn't really for me and still hair went greasy so next time round tried carolines suggestion of applying shampoo before I wet hair and this time round it seemed to work..


Ps I will from now on change shampoo more often


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2013)

Steff one of your worst enemies is, I'm afraid, your workplace.

You may hate this idea but daughter the chef has to do it.  She plaits her hair and fastens it all up under her hairnet hat.  True, the Heidi style isn't one she goes for on a night out - but at least when she needs to go front of house she can just whip off her whites and hat and looks instantly neat and tidy.  (Just v hot LOL)

Gentle products and actions are the thing because aggression just stimulates the sebaceous glands even more.  Move head out of the water, Conditioner only on the ends, then  comb through the ends, then a bit further up the hair progressively (there will be conditioner on that comb!) till all the lugs are out.  Then rinse through in the direction of the hair growth.


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Steff one of your worst enemies is, I'm afraid, your workplace.
> 
> You may hate this idea but daughter the chef has to do it.  She plaits her hair and fastens it all up under her hairnet hat.  True, the Heidi style isn't one she goes for on a night out - but at least when she needs to go front of house she can just whip off her whites and hat and looks instantly neat and tidy.  (Just v hot LOL)
> 
> ...


Yeh see you the first to pick up on workplace I did mention it in my first post as I knew it would be a factor, my hair ain't long enough to plait just yet even if it was I can't do um and oh would never do it for me lol . Thanks for conditioner advice all these years my techniques have been skew whiff


----------

